# Belated Blazer Bash Pics...



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry about getting these out so late. I just returned to ATL late last night..

First of all, I want to say that I had a GREAT time meeting and seeing all you guys. It was a lot of fun! We really do have a great bunch of folks on our board! Not the seedy slobs in sweats that has so often been attributed to our type. 

I just wish I could have spent some more time talking to many of you. I invited a friend that I literally hadn't seen in 15 years and felt obligated to spending the bulk of my time with him.

Anyway, I also wish I had a website that I could have posted these to. Apologies to bbb.net for taking up the mass space.

So, without further ado............ :makeadeal


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> Anyway, I also wish I had a website that I could have posted these to. Apologies to bbb.net for taking up the mass space.
> 
> So, without further ado............ :makeadeal


you can get a free "account" at photobucket.com this site..

It's the one Schilly and myself use.

You can also use tinypic.com


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1481


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1482


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1483


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1485


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1486


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1487


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1489


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1490


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1491


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1492


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1493


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1494


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1495


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1496


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1497


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1498


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1499


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1500


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1501


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1502


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1503


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1506


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1508


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1510


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1511


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1512


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1513


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1514


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1516


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1517


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1518


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1519


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1521


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1522


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 1496


that chick is too hot for that guy.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1523


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1524


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1525


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1526


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1528


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

1529


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

That's it!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> that chick is too hot for that guy.


same with picture 1513, and 1500...

btw, does anyone else notice Howie looks a lot like Frank Caliendo? (1512 and )


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

so that's howwie in 1512?
if so, are you wearing a university of montana grizzlies sweat shirt?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Notice that there were no pictures of game action. Apparently ABM did not have a telephoto lens.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Notice that there were no pictures of game action. Apparently ABM did not have a telephoto lens.


gambit had me post a picture of the blazer dancers (I think?) but they look like Ants...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> gambit had me post a picture of the blazer dancers (I think?) but they look like Ants...


At one point, I took a picture of the court so people could see our view. The court still looked pretty far away as you said, but I was actually pleased with how well it turned out. At least you could make them out.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> At one point, I took a picture of the court so people could see our view. The court still looked pretty far away as you said, but I was actually pleased with how well it turned out. At least you could make them out.




You guys made out with the Blazer daners?

finally a sure fire way to get fans back to the Rose Garden. Now that's marketing.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had known that was part of the deal I would have bought a ticket in that nose-bleed section.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

These wonderful pics are just like the awards for stats after the game......


Too much Wanker!!







:grinning:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

ABM you're awfully close to that booty. Trying to be sneaky eh? :grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Doh! 



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> that chick is too hot for that guy.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> so that's howwie in 1512?
> if so, are you wearing a university of montana grizzlies sweat shirt?


That would be a yes!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be a yes!


so did you go to school in missoula or... just wondering. 
fan of the football team?
live there?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> 
> so did you go to school in missoula or... just wondering.
> fan of the football team?
> live there?


Married a girl from Missoula, mother in law bought me the sweatshirt as she is a booster for the Grizz. Wife was a Bobcat and I was a Viking......met a work.....got married......had a baby.....yadda, yadda, yadda........and here I am answering your post. :grinning:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

didn't mean to pry man, it's just my brother lives there as well as alot of my closest friends. i lived in missoula on and off for about 8 years before i moved here. i also whatched last summers draft at Red's bar down town.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> didn't mean to pry man, it's just my brother lives there as well as alot of my closest friends. i lived in missoula on and off for about 8 years before i moved here. i also whatched last summers draft at Red's bar down town.


It's all good, Missoula is a great town, but it sure is growing. We go back atleast once a year and head up to Flathead Lake during the Summer. One of my wife's friends told me that there are two kinds of seasons in Missoula.........WINTER season and CONSTRUCTION season.  

And I have had a few beers in Red's too! :yes:


----------

